# Spirit Of Innovation



## Foxbat (Sep 19, 2021)

It’s the name of the Rolls Royce all-electric plane that took to the skies recently.








						Rolls-Royce’s all-electric ‘Spirit of Innovation’ takes to the skies for the first time
					

Rolls-Royce’s all-electric ‘Spirit of Innovation’ takes to the skies for the first time




					www.rolls-royce.com
				




It’s been touted as the first serious steps in a transition to cleaner forms of energy in air transport but we’ve still got a long way to go so perhaps we need something that would encourage other organisations to get involved. Something perhaps prestigious enough to do that might be a revamped and revived Schneider Trophy?









						Schneider Trophy - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------

